# Magic, 1/29/15



## reefer (Jan 29, 2015)

Another quickie just for an update at Magic. Made a last second call this morning to hit Throwback Thursday for $20.00 well-spent dollars.  Mountain is skiing very well. Had plenty of snow to have fun in. Beautiful wind-free bluebird morning. A little breezy and becoming overcast in the pm. Own private hill today. Maybe 30/40 people. A-lot wasn’t maxed out. Guess they had a very good day yesterday. Did not hit any woods. Plenty of tracks, still too many snow snakes for me. A lot of grooming done. Daily report is fairly accurate. Any snow they get tonight will of course add to the goodness.

Some sights:


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 29, 2015)

Looks in great shape.  Man that's a fun mountain when its opened up.  Definitely enjoy it this weekend.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 29, 2015)

The're open Thurs-Sunday? And Powder days which they charge $10 extra ? Looks like a nice Mountain.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 29, 2015)

Making my decision for Saturday even easier...


----------



## Tin (Jan 30, 2015)

Awesome. Hoping for another on Tuesday.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 30, 2015)

Looking Good!


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks like they're good to go!  Anyone know if they're doing a Superbowl Sunday deal this year?


----------



## reefer (Jan 30, 2015)

C-Rex said:


> Looks like they're good to go!  Anyone know if they're doing a Superbowl Sunday deal this year?





http://www.groupon.com/deals/magic-mountain-ski-resort


Don't see any SB deals, they have a Groupon going. Not sure if you print these or they send you the tickets?


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 30, 2015)

I saw tix for Sunday at Magic on Liftopia for $40.99


----------



## dlague (Jan 30, 2015)

Great pics - looking forward to my annual trip to Magic in February.


----------



## Powda (Jan 30, 2015)

https://www.doubletakeoffers.com/magic-mountain

2 tickets for $63. It doesn't mention any blackout dates.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 30, 2015)

This was early this afternoon.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abominable (Jan 30, 2015)

Powda said:


> https://www.doubletakeoffers.com/magic-mountain
> 
> 2 tickets for $63. It doesn't mention any blackout dates.



Nice find there, many thanks.


----------

